# Low Energy pup??



## Giussepe (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok so I got a GSD pup (male w/ testicles in place) from a byb at 9 weeks old who is now about to be 3months and I think I'm regretting it (should've done more research first). He has low energy, always sleeping and wanting to relax. 

During training he often wants to sit and do absolutely nothing even when I try training him before his meals (while he's hungry) to maybe help motivate him. I switch up his treats between boiled chicken breast, cooked liver, and cheese so he will always be excited for the new treat but after about 15min of training he's done (I do about 3-4 training sessions a day).

He's on a raw diet and doing really well (very nice poops) and the correct percentages (weighing everything by the gram).

He has little bursts of energy (lasting about 45min max) about 20min after his meals and so when trying to play with him he'll go chase a ball/stuffed toy(s)/anything that interests him probably twice and then just take it to his bed to chew on it then fall asleep for an hour or two. He loves playing with other dogs, chases for about 15-20min nonstop and then he's done. When we go out into the grass he just wants to lay there and snap at the crickets that hop around, but not chase.

He's never held in a crate/kennel. Although he is crate trained and I do leave it open for him so he can go in and out whenever he wants. He always sleeps at my feet and is pretty much a velcro dog. I move 2ft and he gets up and then lays back down on my feet. Doesn't have anxiety from me being away. He listens and learns quickly but gets bored quickly as well.

The vet said he's healthy so maybe this is just due to genetics and the temperament he was born with. I was hoping for a high energy dog to play and go running (when fully grown) with and that would look forward to training (not working), but he's the complete opposite. I grew up with a Boxer, American Bulldog, and a working line GSD - all with high energy levels from legitimate breeders so maybe I messed up going byb instead of a legit breeder. When I went to see the litter (6 males - 1 female) I also saw the parents and they were super hyper. Bouncing around (even the mom while still feeding) and very nice dogs. The dad was 4yo or 5yo and the mom 6months younger than the dad.

I have no complaints since he's a great little guy, and does good around my 4yo, but was expecting so much more. What do? Should I sell him to a family who wants a calm GSD or keep him in hopes that he will become the dog I hoped to have?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My youngest male GSD was exactly the same. Since I have multiple dogs, I was thrilled. He was calmer then all of them. His energy increased at 5-7 months. At 14 months he is full of energy and is playful as any of them. It's up to you on giving him up, but this is a case of be careful what you wish for. The biggest thing is that he does well with your 4 year old(which I'm assuming is a child). There is thread after thread of people that have biters, chewers and completely the opposite of what you have(these dogs end up rehomed) If I were you I would consider what you have compared to what you might get.

Take yours to obedience classes. My youngest is very focused on me.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Llombardo is probably right. Maybe giving it some time will help. His energy levels might surprise you. Additionally, you could try encouraging him during training by giving him some treats or maybe he was used to living with family if he was a rescue and probably would do better with a bit of company. How about getting him a buddy?  No matter what you decide give it a bit of time and observe the changes in behaviour.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

HE is what he is and it would be easier to find a home for a calm GSD than a wild and crazy one but I would do fairly quickly and I would not expect to get back all my money. Having the vet records should help. Find a GOOD home if you do. A calm gentle dog may be the perfect companion for a 4 yo child though and when he is 2 or 3 might really help you with raising a wild and crazy working line. 

Now at 12 weeks though they still sleep a lot! They only grow when they sleep!

Don't get him a buddy. Only one puppy at a time is best.


----------



## Giussepe (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, 4yo human boy - the pup does great with him and actually my son increases the pup's energy levels when running around doing his kid things. Maybe I'm just being dramatic/paranoid and worrying too much. I also didn't mention him still getting vaccinations so that might also be a factor.

He's really attentive during training, just seems as though he would rather plop down and expect his treat then earn it lol he thinks he's slick. And although he's in the biting phase he knows on command when to redirect his teeth onto a toy or when to stop.

And that is great advice from jocoyn on when I decide to get a DDR line GSD later so he can help with keeping the future pup in place and teaching him when it's time to act wild and when it's not.

I'm going to keep him - I mean I love the little guy and he goes everywhere with me lol (cause he's still small enough). You guys are a great help and good group of people.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You just answered your own questions - the pup is a normal pup - they sleep alot at this age!!!!

The pups energy level increases with activity from the child. He is not as laid back and lazy as you seem to fear.

It sounds like you got lucky and got a pup with decent temperament.....be happy!

Lee


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

One other thing, at 12 weeks you might want to shorten the training. He might just be getting bored. do 4-5 sessions but keep them to 5 minutes and end on a high note. He is still young and 15 minutes sounds a bit long to me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If I were you I'd back off on the 'training' and instead work only on 'engagement' and 'tricks' 

I think in a few months you will be amazed at the puppy you have 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

At 12 weeks Scout slept a ton. He was a great, for the most part, calm puppy. Just like yours, he was constantly velcroed to my side. However, he will be 10 months next week, and his energy level I'd threw the roof most days. I just took him for a 3mile run tonight, he's been going all day, and he was still in my face wanting to play tonight after my sons all went to bed. Sounds to me, like you have a great pup. Scout started the same and his personality has come out along with his energy. Your pup may not get more energy until about 4 months old and then it will be longer spurts but still sleep alot. Scout stopped sleeping a ton around 5 or 6 months....then.....it's been go go go


----------

